# Receptores Regenerativos de 2 y 3 válvulas para Onda Media



## anilandro (Abr 10, 2010)

Siguiendo con la serie de montajes efectuados mediante el Multikit, he construido dos receptores regenerativos evolucionados partir del tipo anterior de 1 válvula.

A diferencia del anterior, estos montajes ya tienen escucha a través del altavoz y sus características son comparables a los modelos de este tipo que se construyeron entre los años 20 y 40.












El tema completo lo podéis ver en: http://sites.google.com/site/anilandro/02110-regenerativos-2-3-01

Un saludo a todos


----------



## alexus (Abr 10, 2010)

siempre con tan magnificos aportes anilandro!!

felicitaciones!


----------



## luchosexto (Jun 25, 2010)

Muy buen aport y exelente trabajo Anilandro
Salu2


----------

